# Vila Nova de Milfontes



## BobInMunich (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking for land near Vila Nove de Milfontes: can anyone advise me?


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

What sort of budget do you have and how close to VNDM do you want to be?


----------



## fbg (Aug 16, 2015)

My partner and I are also thinking of the same thing. Would be interested to hear how you get on.


----------

